# Boat Detailer



## GrouperTrooper (Oct 2, 2007)

Is there anyone of this list that details boats? I have a 19' Boston Whaler that I want to have detailed.

Thanks,

Wally


----------



## DOUBLE "D" & LV (Oct 2, 2007)

We do. Give us a call to discuss.


----------

